# 1960's 14' SEA KING (montgomery Wards) V-hull Aluminum Boat



## radgumbo (May 1, 2012)

Hi all...I have a 1960 something (Montgomery Wards) 14' SEA KING V-hull aluminum boat that I thought was a 1967 model. I plan on doing a full restoration (as close to original) as I can get with the exception of some interior modifications to suit my needs. I am looking for any and all suggestions, ideas and advice that you might offer and I usually tend to overkill. At least I want to do it right or not do it at all.

Primarily, I want to (possibly) add a floor, hopefully remove the bench in front of the tiller bench and Steelflex the outside. I would like to paint the upper portion to the rail. On the inside I'd like to go with Gluvit and paint. There is no USGC plate to give me any information on capacity, weight limits etc. The beam is 50" and the overall length is 13' 6". The condition is excellent and I believe none of the rivets are loose or leak. I had her out once last year just to get it in the water and I didn't see any problems. 

I know the seats are structural but, almost every 14" tinny I've seen has 3 benches and I'd really like to loose the one I spoke of. I'm not set on anything yet and I have posted in another forum and that's where I learned about Steelflex & Gluvit. I have no prior experience in boat restoration but, consider myself a pretty fast learner. I hope you can help by offering your advice and look forward in hearing from you all. Thanks in advance and here's some pictures of what I'm working with. [/size]


----------



## radgumbo (May 1, 2012)

Here's a few more photos. And BTW...I want to replace all the hardware with Marine Stainless Steel.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (May 6, 2012)

Here is my Sea King..........and what I did to it, before and after photos.......


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25493#p261412


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 5, 2012)

PLEASE GO TO MY UPDATED POST: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25905 :arrow:


----------

